

Ask HN: How big is the Bitcoin algo trading market? - odedgolan


======
jcrubino
They are a tight lipped bunch.

I recently asked the Chinese language forum on Bitcointalk.org about their use
of trade platforms and bots and the people in the forum seem very skeptical of
bitcoin trading in general especially at Chinese exchanges. I found this to be
quite a surprise given the Chinese markets own bitcoin trading volume. The
Chinese exchanges themselves report that their mobile platforms are very
popular which is even more of a surprise.

I think algo trading in Bitcoin is a hobby for most and very few take it
seriously beyond writing or customizing their own platform.

However there are more brokerage services opening to provide liquidity and
trade impact minimization for professional financial services.

The biggest algo traders might be the Chinese exchanges themselves to support
zero cost transactions.

